# librax question



## faith13 (Jul 29, 2002)

hi i have ibs d. mild to moderate. can someone tell me about their experiences with librax?. i read that it can be addicting, but i guess that taking the prescribed dose shouldn't cause any problems. i asked my doctor and he says its not addicting. he prescribed it 3 times a day, and i should start it tommorrow, and come back in two weeks. iam so afraid it could cause problems, but i am experiencing diarrhea almost everyday about 1 hour after breakfast, and i cant deal with it anymore. iam trying to become a nurse. if i am accepted into the program after finishing all the prerequisites, i should start september 2004. i want to have my symptoms under control by then;otherwise, i dont think i will be able to attend nursing school because you are required to do home care, which means going to patients home as part of the training. Besides that, i don't drive and even though i live in nyc which has great public transportation. i could be on the bus or subway for long periods of time without a bathroom near. please help. i know i need to take it to enjoy my life. i just want to know, do the benefits outweigh the risks? thank you so much it always makes me feel better to know that i can come here and talk to other people that know exactly how i feel.god bless you.


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Howdy Faith,Lots of us take Librax...mostly with out any side effects but some have had minor problems here and there...I take Librax three to four times a day and figure I am about 75 percent less likely to hav an attack and when I do they are less painful, less urgent, and faster....give it a try!


----------



## faith13 (Jul 29, 2002)

thank you engine 23. can you tell me how long have you been taking librax, and if your doctor has mentioned anything about any potential for dependency?


----------



## January128 (Feb 20, 2003)

Hi Faith,I am/was on Librax for about seven months. I take it 3 times a day before meals. I didn't have any side effects and it's not addictive. As a matter of fact, I stopped taking it on my own when I was on vacation (when the stress wasn't so high). I'm back on it again but my Dr. prescribed Pamine. I'm doing my research on this drug now b/c like you I am VERY concerned about having to pop pills everyday for the rest of my life. (I also have IBS-D)I don't know if it's the Librax or my pursuit for the pill that will eliminate my IBS and Anxiety, but it felt like it wasn't working after awhile. It slowed things down and I felt comfortable but when high stress kicked in at work, I found my self going to the bathroom before and even at the mention of meetings once again. I hope this helps!!!


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

Hi.I've been on Librax for a bit more than 2 months.At first,I felt a few pains in my tummy,I guess I was just getting used to the meds,I was pretty pissed about it,but then it went away really quickly,like in a week or something.I take it once a day,for anxiety and my ibs-d.I've tried going off it once and it was hard,but that's just because I went cold turkey which is NOT the way to do it with ANY medications.I'm still on it,and it helps a lot,it got me off other **** I was taking ,Rivotril and Valium which I was more habit forming because I'd take them at weird hours,only went I felt anxious.now I take librax once a day,and I don't have to think about taking a magic pill that will make all my problems go away.Cause it's all in your head.mostly.Anyway,go for it,it's helped me a lot,and I have no side effects.and when you are ready to get off of it,just ask your doctor and he will help you lower the doses slowly.Besides,it's something you need right now,so that's more important than getting used to it.also,I take another anti spasmotic for painfull diharea when it happens.It's called Modulon,and it's really amazing.well I hope I've helped.I know it can be frustrating trying all these new meds.I'm here for ya,and so is everyone else on the board.take care,SG


----------



## faith13 (Jul 29, 2002)

I want to thank everyone that has replyed to my question. i have been taking librax twice a day for two days now, so far i have been feeling drowsy and i would like to know if its goes away after a few days, or is it always like this thank you again


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

I felt drowsy too.It DOES go away,I found it weird too.don't worry,your'e body is just getting used to being that relaxed.It goes away...just wait it out.


----------



## faith13 (Jul 29, 2002)

thank you so much stargirl. i feel better now knowing that it happened to other people too. god bless you


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

no problem,glad to help out anyone.I know that starting new meds can cause some anxiety in some people.I've learned that it's best just not to think about it,otherwise your side effects will get worse.







take care


----------

